# Stiffer Springs



## curtisj85 (Jan 7, 2005)

I plan to add a lot of wieght in the trunk of my 95 nissan sentra from my stereo system a lot of fiberglass work. but with the added wieght in my trunk i what some springs that would be able to support hat wieght. Everything i am seeing is lowering springs and i am not trying to drop my ride hieght from stock. I run 17" rims on 205/40/17 but for shows i run 18's and i have no room to lower what is the best setup for this situation.


----------

